# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  βιντεακια :)

## tripkaos

ας ανοιξουμε ενα τοπικ για τα αγαπημεναμας βιντεακια  ::  

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/300088..._secret_trick/
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/306695/hidden_hardware/
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/149362...cking_to_5ghz/

----------


## papako

να κάνουμε ένα test lab για το τελευταίο

----------


## pantdimi

ωραια ιδεα!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZPPl5sQ5P0

λιγο πιο χαμηλου επιπεδου αλλα must!!

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

[ΖΗΤΕΙΤΑΙ] 
Intel P4
P4C800-E
MSI NVIDIA FX5950 ULTRA
και τα υπόλοιπα

[Ομαδική Παραγγελια]
Για Υγρό άζωτο

xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxxaxaxax  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw4ov4_MWL8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b64T...elated&search=

και φυσικα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc8Kd...elated&search=

----------


## Sam_GR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRqO1_mlYew

----------


## andreas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQOri...elated&search=

----------


## vmanolis

Ένα είναι το βιντεάκι...

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/228634/slapping_girls/

----------


## nOiz

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw4ov4_MWL8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b64T...elated&search=


Αυτόν άνετα τον σάπιζα στο ξύλο...

----------


## nOiz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ-RPzqcZZg  ::   :: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOKTXFvo_rU

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/319710/humiliation/

----------


## senius

*Phil Collins & Eric Clapton - In The Air Tonight Live at Montreux*

----------


## Petite

Μια όμορφη καληνυχτα από τη γειτονική Σικελία, όπου είμαι.  ::

----------


## senius

*Paul Weller - You do something to me*

----------


## senius

*Neil Young - Heart Of Gold (Live at the BBC 1971)*

----------


## senius

*Dire Straits & Eric Clapton - Brothers in arms live ( best solo ever )*

----------


## senius

*Gary Moore - The Loner*

----------


## senius

*Axel Rudi Pell - The Temple Of The King(Rainbow´s cover, Live Over Europe)*

----------


## senius

*Deep Purple - Mistreated (1974 )*

----------


## senius

*Rory Gallagher - Do You Read Me (Rock Goes To College, 1979)*

----------


## senius

*Joe Bonamassa with Beth Hart - I'll Take Care of You*

----------


## senius

*Paul Weller - You do Something to me*

----------


## senius

*Gary Moore ''Separate Ways'' (HQ live from London 1992,with extended guitar intro )*

----------


## senius

*RORY GALLAGHER - Shadow Play ! [HDadv] "...just amazing!"*

----------


## senius

*Gary Moore - Empty Rooms (HQ). Live in Stockholm 1987*

----------


## senius

*Axel Rudi Pell - The Temple Of The King(Rainbow´s cover, Live Over Europe)*

----------


## senius

*Deep Purple Soldier of Fortune*

----------


## senius

*Uriah Heep - Lady In Black 1971 (1977) (HQ)*

----------


## senius

*Bad Company-Ready for love (live)*

----------


## senius

*Scorpions Always Somewhere- Live In Portugal Acoustica*

----------


## senius

*Eagles (Live) - Hotel California*

----------


## senius

*Styx - Boat On The River*

----------


## senius

*Samba Pa Ti - Santana (Live in Mexico)*

----------


## senius

*Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Like A Hurricane - Live 1986*

----------


## senius

*Neil Young, Willie Nelson and Crazy Horse - All Along the Watchtower (Live at Farm Aid 1994)*

----------


## senius

*MICHAEL SCHENKER [ DOCTOR DOCTOR ] LIVE*

----------


## senius

*Neil Young - Like A Hurricane (Best Ever Version)*

----------


## senius

*Bob Dylan "One more cup of coffee" stunning live performance*

----------


## senius

Και κάτι Ελληνικό, άλλα και τούμπανο version...

*ΠΥΞ ΛΑΞ ΕΠΑΨΕΣ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙΣ LIVE 2011 (HQ)*

----------


## senius

*Bob Dylan - Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Unplugged)*

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά, και καλές γιορτές, ευχές για το 2019 να έχουμε με υγεία!!

Αφιερωμένο κομμάτι ....προς το AWMN...
*Gary Moore (R.I.P.) - Picture Of The Moon (Live)*

----------

